
The Algorithm + the Crowd are Not Enough - coffee
http://randfishkin.com/blog/58/algorithm-crowd-not-enough#
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1949711>

I also refer you to an item on a related topic/theme from two years ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=173342>

